#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Bitte um Hilfe beim Befund >

## mundl1212

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich hatte eine CT Untersuchung Vom Thorax und Abdomen da ich immer Schmerzen habe, war mit dem Befund beim Hausarzt und der sagte nur nichts besorgniserregendes und schickte mich wieder nach Hause weder eine Besprechung oder sonst was. Meine erste CT Untersuchung war vor 6 Wochen und jetzt war Verlaufskontrolle da ich auch noch eine Lungenentzündung hatte. Mein erster Befund lautet folgt: Homogene Schilddrüse soweit abgebildet. Supraaortale Äste und obere Thoraxapertur o.B. Norm großes Cor. unauffällige große mediastinale Gefäße. Mäßige Mediastinale Lymphadenopathie, infrakarinal betont mit dort bis zu 10 mm großen gruppierten Lymphknoten. Vermehrtes Lymphatisches Gewebe hilär, links mehr als rechts. Im linken anterioren Lungenunterlappen peribronchile Milchglastrübung. Einzelne Milchglastrübungen und angedeutes Tree in Bud auch in der Peripherie des anterioren, lateralen und posterioren lungenunterlappens links. Narbige Parenchymbänder beidseits basal. Keine Pleuraergüsse. Regelrechte Parechymdichte der homogenen Leber. Pfortader  und Zuflüsse frei. Reizlose Gallenblase, Gallenwege zart. Milz mit 10mm Nebenmilz. Nebennieren o.B. Beide Nieren homogen enhanced, nicht gestaut. Mehrere winzige Zysten bds. und eine 12mm Parenchymzyste links - letztere mit eiweißreichen Dichtewerten, aber kein signifikantes Enhancement (26 auf 31 HU) Ausgeprägter Dünndarmmeteorismus. Betontes lymphatisches Gewebe paraortal. Deutlich altersübernormale Vasosklerose der Bauchaorta und Beckenarterien mit gemischten Plaques. Altersentsprechende Knochenstruktur . Inzipiente ankylosierende ISG- Arthrosen und Facettengelenksarthrosen am lumbosakralen Übergang. So war schon einiges zu schreiben, nun kommt der Befund den ich diese Woche bei der Kontrolle der Lungenentzündung bekam. 
CT Thorax
Hyperplasie der linken Nebenniere, kleine Nebenmilz, im übrigen aunauffällige Darstellung der mitabgebildeten Oberbauchorgane. Herz normal groß. Vermehrte jedoch nicht pathologisch vergrößerte Lymphknoten hilär und mediastinal. Diskret streifig narbige Veränderungen apikal beidseits.
Subsegmentale atelektase paramediastinal im Mittellappen.
Subsegmentale atelektase anterobasal rechts.
Keine Infiltrate. keine Ergüsse. Keine Malignität suspekten Rundherde  
CT Abdomen
Leichtgradige emphysematöse Veränderungen.
Einzelne winzige unspezifische Lungenrundherde.
Primär reaktive Lymphknoten hilär und mediastinal 
Kortikale Nierenzysten beidseits, die größte im mittleren Drittel links mit einem Durchmesser von 13mm.
Keine suspekte Kontrastmittelaufnahme.
Bild einer kleinen axialen Gleithernie des Magens, kleine Nebenmilz, geringgradige Aortensklerose.
Diskrete Osteochondrose der mitabgebildetn Wirbelsäule durchwegs. 
Vor 6 Wochen Nebenniere laut Befund in Ordnung und nun eine Hyperplasie, kann die so schnell kommen.
Wie gesagt ich wurde von meinem Arzt null aufgeklärt sondern regelrecht abgespeist mit den Worten nichts besorgnisserregendes. Das will ich im ja glauben, nur wäre ich gerne aufgeklärt worden was das alles bedeutet, da ich die Schmerzen ja nach wie vor habe,. wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar!! 
Lg Mundl1212

----------


## Engel1

Bist du denn mit deinen Hausarzt immer unzufrieden, wegen der Befundaufklärung ?

----------


## mundl1212

Schon eher ja

----------


## Engel1

*Ich würde mal mit einen anderen Arzt drüber reden.* Vielleicht bekomst du ja hier noch eine Antwort.

----------

